# Subtank mini bell caps



## Alex (31/3/15)

Subtank mini bell caps

$45 for a 25cent piece of plastic

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (31/3/15)

Just wait for fasttech. Will be there soon....lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (31/3/15)

I love the food colourant


----------



## WHeunis (31/3/15)

I was highly peaked for Kayfun bellcaps. Lets face it, neither the KF or Russian atties were hot in the looks department...

But the Subtank... I actually REALLY INTENSELY like the way it looks!
And with the colored o-rings i got as a freebie from Skyblue, that just makes it so much more awesome!

My wife now actually wants a Subtank Nano with pink rings... and believe me, my wife isnt even sold on vaping at all yet (for herself).
Sure she sees the actual benefits on me, but she just has no actual interest for herself... until she saw the pink o-rings in my pack yesterday.
She commented something along the lines of "if only it was small enough to fit my ego batteries".
To which i replied "well, there is one smaller, the nano, that will prolly fit".

And only NOW is she starting to show MILD interest in vaping.

*WHO THE SWEET HELL* wouldve figured that the thing keeping my wife from vaping was lack of pink o-rings?!?!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (25/4/15)

Yip, fasttech has 'em for a bit over $2


----------



## Q-Ball (26/4/15)

Looks like @KieranD is bringing them in.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris (26/4/15)

thats nice, but with it being plastic i would stay away. we all know what some juices do to plastic.....


----------

